# Alessandra Ambrosio ist wieder schwanger



## beachkini (28 Dez. 2011)

​(Bild ist von der ersten Schwangerschaft  )​
*Alessandra Ambrosio* scheint das Glück gepachtet zu haben: Sie gehört zu den erfolgreichsten Models der Welt, hat in US-Unternehmer *Jamie Mazur* einen liebevollen Mann gefunden und mit ihm eine unbeschreiblich niedliche Tochter bekommen. Jetzt hat die 30-Jährige einen weiteren Grund zu jubeln: Sie ist im *vierten Monat schwanger*! 

Gegenüber "Us Weekly" schwärmte Alessandra: "Die Familie ist für mich das Allerwichtigste, und ich freue mich wahnsinnig darüber, dass wir Nachwuchs erwarten. Ich bin überglücklich, diese wundervolle Familie haben zu dürfen. Es ist ein Segen, dass sie bald sogar noch größer wird."
(STARLOUNGE)


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (29 Dez. 2011)

Nur zur Info: ich war es nicht, denke ich mal!





Tobi


----------



## Sachse (30 Dez. 2011)

congrats, da wird sich VS was einfallen lassen müssen, wenn mit Alessandra und Lily zwei Engel nächstes Jahr unpässlich sind.


----------

